# (MI) chocolate at stud



## Tindall (Oct 19, 2005)

GRHRCH DUKE OF CHOCOLATE THUNDER at stud: 
OFA EXC.LR-84613E33M EYES CERF. Waiting on CNM results. Duke has 525 HRC points, and 5 AKC Master Hunter passes. He is a PROVEN producer having produced many HRCH, and MH titled offspring. His sire is GRHRCH Daphne's Chocolate Thunder MH QAA, and his pedigree includes FC AFC Meadow Woods Dusty Roads(line-bred), FC AFC Snake Eyes, and FC Mueller's Stormy Canada. There is a limited amount of frozen semen left, and Duke is available for a limited amount of natural inseminations. For more info on Duke please contact- Aaron Tindall at [email protected] or 810-664-6076 or 664-3344.


----------

